# Guys I need to know what are these.



## Inorijlc (Jan 21, 2020)

Im new to this dart frog hobby and currently have no frogs for now. Im currently letting my viv to be aclimated to the new environment given. As for now my springtails and isopods are breeding like crazy in the viv and plants are healthy and growing. This is actually the first time ive ever created a Bioactive Setup.ill post some images


----------



## Inorijlc (Jan 21, 2020)

Inorijlc said:


> Im new to this dart frog hobby and currently have no frogs for now. Im currently letting my viv to be aclimated to the new environment given. As for now my springtails and isopods are breeding like crazy in the viv and plants are healthy and growing. This is actually the first time ive ever created a Bioactive Setup.ill post some images


Here is what i need identifying for.. my friend says its mites but they dont move. they are more like egg sacks? i dont know really.. can anyone help me identify what are these?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

mites always move...always.

98% of every worm and bump and snail and 'pede is ok. You will not have to tear any tank down or god forbid try something stupid like dry ice /CO2 'bomb'.

Relax

no biggie whatever it is.

Nothing viv-pest wise 'kills' your frogs.

I have a HUGE asian centipede -at least 5 inches body length for years in my Lita tank. and they pop out froglets. Now I DO remove the froglets when I see them.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Yeah they look like some small gastropod sp eggs with some of further development, if you dont wish to have this next generational group you could scrape them or cut the plane with them off. 

Them do a little survey of other similar structure sites, IE undersides of leaves etc, like an organic gardener would.


----------



## Inorijlc (Jan 21, 2020)

Philsuma said:


> mites always move...always.
> 
> 98% of every worm and bump and snail and 'pede is ok. You will not have to tear any tank down or god forbid try something stupid like dry ice /CO2 'bomb'.
> 
> ...


i see!! so it should be safe then.. one of my friend says millipedes should be remove as they are poisonous to frogs.. but when im reading some threads in this forum. they say that they are harmless and also play the role as a clean up crew too.. same as the shrooms that grows..and yeah finally found one snail in my viv.. 

also here's a sample pic on the millipede i have, should i be worried?:


----------



## Inorijlc (Jan 21, 2020)

Kmc said:


> Yeah they look like some small gastropod sp eggs with some of further development, if you dont wish to have this next generational group you could scrape them or cut the plane with them off.
> 
> Them do a little survey of other similar structure sites, IE undersides of leaves etc, like an organic gardener would.


I believe they're harmless right?as what ive heard.. they do chomp on plants as what ive read.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Scrape or wipe them off. No worries. Zero


----------

